# need a expaination about the password for the wifi?



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

I have a question if you have the wifi only and have a wireless router in your home .How do you know the password and do you have to put the password in everytime you use the kindle.I am so confused ! If I get the 3G I dont have to worry about all that?


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

I have 3g & wi-fi.  I don't have to use a password for the wi-fi, it just connected automatically when I first turned it on.


----------



## ZankerH (Oct 8, 2010)

Sandpiper said:


> If not that means it's not locked and anyone could use your network (get info from your computer) if they can get your signal. Not safe


That's not how networks work. You can keep an open wifi network (ie, allow other people internet access) without compromising your security.


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

We are a little rural.  If anyone is close enough to our property to use our wi-fi, then they are trespassing & are with shooting range.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

ZankerH said:


> That's not how networks work. You can keep an open wifi network (ie, allow other people internet access) without compromising your security.


You can also limit access to a wifi network without using a password. Lack of a password does not necessarily mean the network is wide open. For example, MAC address filtering can be used to determine who can connect regardless of whether there is any other security on the network.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

tiggeerrific said:


> How do you know the password and do you have to put the password in everytime you use the kindle.I am so confused !


The password instructions are included with the router, and may be on the router itself. It can be changed at a later point. Whoever set up the router should know what the password is.

You only need to enter the password once on the Kindle, similar to any wireless device.


----------



## AndrewD2 (Oct 30, 2008)

MAC Address filtering is also easy to spoof. Your best bet with wireless security is to get it set to WPA(2) with AES encryption. The password can be anything you want.  Obviously the more complex the better, but even a simple one is usually deterrent enough for most would be Internet borrowers. The nice thing about WPA encryption is you can use letters, numbers, symbols and spaces.  WEP encryption only allows the uses of hexadecimal characters (0-9, A-F) and is much more difficult to remember AND much easier to crack. So my recommendation is to use WPA or WPA2 Personal with AES encryption and pick something that's not going to be obvious, but not something you'll forget (Favorite book for example). In most Wi-Fi devices they will store the password once you enter it so you don't have to worry about remembering it in the future.


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

I went and ordered the 3G wasnt worth the headache over $50 .Now I know no matter what she will be okay


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

As long as you are within AT&T cell network coverage.


----------

